# Through the Rock - An Epic Journey



## Antoni (21 Feb 2015)

Hi guys,

After having a great time and Hanover I got Inspired from the Art of Planted Aquarium and I have rescaped my 60 cm with lots of Seryuo and redmoor and plants, kindly sponsored by Tropica.

Here is a short video of the evolution of the hardscape:

And this is how the tank looks today - Day 1. The water is still not gin clear, but hopefully will be by tomorrow.






Tank: 60x30x28
Light: 2 x Boyu pendant light 3x14W T5, 6500K, total output 84W, currently running 56W for 5.5h
CO2: Fire extinquisher through Up Aqua In line diffuser, 2.5 bps 8.5h
Filter: JBL E701
Substrate: white sand and some old akadama
Plants: Hemianthus Cuba, Glossostigma Elatinoides, Anubias Petite, Cladophora Aegagropila, Taiwan moss, Fissidens Fontanus, Eleocharis Sp. Mini, Rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala Goias, Proserpinaca Palustris, Hygrophila Pinnatifida


----------



## kirk (21 Feb 2015)

Looking good. Could you hide the inlet at the back?


----------



## Antoni (21 Feb 2015)

Thanks mate! No space on the back! I have broke the inlet yesterday... that is my 3rd glass one  Have some acrylic pipe now, just need to bend it and to figure out how to tap the bottom end and to cut openings for the water....


----------



## Nick_V (21 Feb 2015)

very Nice scape


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Feb 2015)

Terrific scape!

I broke my glass one too. So I took a hacksaw to my green intake yesterday. You get a very nice cut. added some slits to resemble a lily pipe too. The pipe is now only 4 or 5cm under the water. Looks less bad.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Feb 2015)

Great scape...like it very much. Watch out for GSA on the A. petite especially those higher up. IME they'd probably do better nearer the substrate in more shady areas.


----------



## Antoni (22 Feb 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> Terrific scape!
> 
> I broke my glass one too. So I took a hacksaw to my green intake yesterday. You get a very nice cut. added some slits to resemble a lily pipe too. The pipe is now only 4 or 5cm under the water. Looks less bad.


Thanks Dantrasy. I will play with the acrylic next week to see if I can get it bend nicely and to cut some slits in it... small evening project for me 



Troi said:


> Great scape...like it very much. Watch out for GSA on the A. petite especially those higher up. IME they'd probably do better nearer the substrate in more shady areas.



Thanks Troi!

Yes will see how the GSA will behave so close to the light....the pinnatifida and the stems on the back should shade it a bit when grown. We shall see


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Mar 2015)

Great start mate, will watch this evolve.
Jim


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2015)

Hi guys,

Sorry for not updating the journal. Was busy with work and a lot of travelling and the tank has suffered greatly from this neglect. But finally it resurrected from the ashes and turned out quite well. 



 

In the last 3 months I have the lights on for 7h a day at 54W output. Have reduced the CO2 slightly from around 3bps to 2bps and the plants reacted very well to that change. Feel that they ikind of became lazy with too much co2 dissolved in the water. And the fish were much more happier this way. 

Since this shot was made, the tank evolved further, I have added some more plants on the back to break the straight line on the left and also had some rotala growing on the right hand side, which wasn't visible when I took this photo. 

Shortly will upload some more pictures of the tank.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Oct 2015)

Antoni said:


> ...But finally it resurrected from the ashes and turned out quite well.


Haha...that's an understatement...looking really good


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2015)

Thanks Troi!


----------



## alto (21 Oct 2015)

Second Troi 

is the wood glued in place?


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2015)

Thanks mate! Yes some of it is glued using silicone, other pieces are just weighted down with the stones.


----------



## JBronsveld (21 Oct 2015)

Looking great!


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2015)

Couple of shots from the summer, which I just found:


----------



## Antoni (9 Nov 2015)

Hi guys,

this is the final picture of the tank. I am about to take it down and start a new scape in the Dennerle Scapers tank


----------



## Antoni (19 Nov 2015)

Thought will share some close in shots of the plants and fish



 



 



 



 
Rotala Goyas - not sure why the pic came up so noisy...


----------



## JBronsveld (20 Nov 2015)

Great pictures!
I really like the first one (nice deep green)


----------



## flygja (21 Nov 2015)

Really nice. Your HC is not growing in substrate at all?


----------



## gilya (21 Nov 2015)

The sand is always so clean or you doing some  gravel cleaning some times? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (21 Nov 2015)

JBronsveld said:


> Great pictures!
> I really like the first one (nice deep green)


Thanks mate! 



flygja said:


> Really nice. Your HC is not growing in substrate at all?



Thank you!  In this particular scape the hc is either just anchored between the rocks or growing on top of the cladophora. I did an experiment to use it as a "growing media/ anchor" and it works perfectly fine   


gilya said:


> The sand is always so clean or you doing some  gravel cleaning some times?


I just siphon out the fish/ plants waste and the sand that is getting darker and time to time I add some more on top, to replenish.


----------



## Henry (22 Nov 2015)

Off-topic question, but what's the music you used in the first video? Quite unusual use of modes, which I rather like.

Also, lovely 'scape. I fancy having a go at the tall rock-work type scape soon, so seeing it as bare bones is very useful.


----------



## Antoni (23 Nov 2015)

Hi Henry, the music was a free to use tune from the youtube library, but to be honest, don't remember the name, sorry! 

Rovkwork is fun ☺ You will need a lot of rock to create a mountain or a gorge effect. I have used around 50kg of stone for this scape. Just make sure you support the stones well, so nothing can collapse.  


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## aquascape1987 (6 Dec 2015)

Hi Antoni. What is the name of the plant in the first picture on your last picture post (closeup pictures). The one that almost looks like Palm leaves


----------



## Antoni (6 Dec 2015)

Hi, 
that is Fontinalis antipyretica or willow moss, just hasn't been trimmed for awhile


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Antoni, I Missed this one. Wonderful Scape Love the planting fab photos too


----------



## Antoni (7 Dec 2015)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Antoni said:


> Thanks my friend!



Hi Antoni, Have you got other new threads running ??? I would not want to miss out again


----------



## Antoni (7 Dec 2015)

Yep I have started one for the new 45 cm, but need to update it.   it is called: After the Storm
And this weekend I am starting a new 120 and will use an extra hand from George, while down here in Portsmouth for the Seminar in the Local shop  So will post updates and new journals, I promise!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Antoni, Thank you will tune in  

Is the workshop here. Sun 13th Dec at Arundel Avaries and Fisheries in Portsmouth.

The Wife --Boss said I am free Sunday. All being well I will see you there  

Do you know the starting time ??  I will start out early from London to make it there on time


----------



## Antoni (7 Dec 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Antoni, Thank you will tune in
> 
> Is the workshop here. Sun 13th Dec at Arundel Avaries and Fisheries in Portsmouth.
> 
> ...


Yep, this is the one ☺ I think it will start at around noon, but not sure just yet. Will be great to meet you there 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Antoni said:


> Yep, this is the one ☺ I think it will start at around noon, but not sure just yet. Will be great to meet you there
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk




Hi Antoni, I Will do my best to be there


----------



## mlgt (8 Dec 2015)

Looks great. Such clear pictures


----------

